# Hey all



## Trev Parks (Nov 1, 2004)

Greetings all,

My name is Trev Parks and I was invited here by Peter Roos after fracturing my pelvis in a climbing accident which was in the Hebrides the other weekend when I figured the weather would be nice but it wasn't which was a shame as October is usually a good month for weather and .......ok, you don't want to hear all that. I visit the NS forums every few days and had no idea this place existed.

I studied as a concert pianist at the Royal College of Music and performed with the Lontano ensemble and the Halle Orchestra for a few years after leaving. I currently earn my way as arranger and orchestrator for the touring arm of the English National Opera and hacking out a few ad and film scores every now and then. I live to compose and am happiest when I'm on my own with a blank sheet of manuscript paper in front of me. I'm 32 and have a wife, a ten month old son, a large nose, very fast growing toe nails and a big tax bill to pay......and I yearn to live in Tuscany.


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome Trev,

Sorry to read about your accident - I actually read about it on NS when you posted over there. Welcome here. I am online alot if you ever want to chat.

Enjoy VI.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 1, 2004)

Regarding your toe nails, too much information!  

Welcome to VI Control Trev! Sorry to hear about your mishap - hopefully as you're healing you're also finding time to write. By the way feel free to post any mp3s in the member composition section.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome Trev, i read about the fracture on Ns as well . 

I hope you have a good healing session in here ! This place rocks as you will see soon  

*( Sanctus Angelis : the angels are on our side as well so no worries  )

Enjoy


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome Trev!

I see we share the same love for beautiful countrysides! Have you even seen Sting's DVD about his September 11 2001 concert at this Tuscany house Il Pallagio?

I hope you'll recover soon.

Cheers,


----------



## lux (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Trev,

welcome on board. and...happy you liked to live in Italia.

Ciao
Luca


----------



## Andy B (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Trev,

Sorry to hear about your injury. Good to have you here. Oh, and I've got the same problem with my Tax Bill!

Andy.


----------



## Trev Parks (Nov 2, 2004)

Cheers for the welcome guys!. So many familiar names  

Alan, it'll be a pleasure to chat with you sometime. Because you're the new developer entrepreneur-on-the-block I often read your posts on NS and am glad there's another go-getter out there sampling the instruments that others have missed. 

Theo, Frederick....great to visit here. I like the layout more than NS and will post on some MP3s once I bother to get a website up and running!. I wish I could get on and compose and perform but I can't sit or stand or lie for too long in any position so work is difficult.

Peter, Lux.... Italy is heaven. The people, the landscape, the art, the passion - I would move there tomorrow if I could. I haven't seen the Sting footage but I'll keep my eyes open.

Andy, I still can't forget your superb Debussy mock-up. I just read about your BBC3 work so will keep a look out for it. In fact, I'm sure I've come across your name in connection with BMG as well.


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2004)

Howdy Trev - welcome to our little slice of cyberspace ...ah taxes - :x


----------



## Andy B (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Trev. If you can get BBC3 it's on tonight at 9:30pm - this weeks episode is based on The Shining. Have you got any projects on the go?

Andy.


----------



## Trev Parks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi there CJ. My wife stopped working last year to have Ben, our son, and I'm covering both our tax bills for last year. Goodbye holidays!.

Andy, I'll be there watching on Sky then. I'm in the middle of producing a reduction of an opera called "Morvoren" by a composer called Philip Cannon for a touring performance for next year. I've got an ensemble of just 10 and its proving a real challenge (the original score is for a recommended 68 piece orchestra). Reducing the scores of the likes of Donizetti for ensembles isn't such a problem but with more contemporary works its difficult. 

I've also just finished the music for a Nigerian beer commercial - ahhh, the high life!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Trev,

Great to have you here. Welcome to V.I.!!!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Edgen (Nov 2, 2004)

JELLLOOOO!

WELcome.

/j


----------



## Trev Parks (Nov 2, 2004)

Sid, Egden (tips hat) pleasure to be visit here


----------

